# 2008 Goals



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I can't believe I'm doing this again. Here is a list of goals I posted a year ago.



> 1. write a novel
> 2. read 50 books between now and the end of 2007 and also read at least 100 short stories in that time
> 3. make my own web site/blog
> 4. lose 30-40 pounds
> ...


Well I did not even write one word of that novel; I only read about 6 or 7 books along with only 2 or 3 short stories; I kept wanting to create a blog but figured it would be too hard coming up with content regularly; Not only did I not lose weight, I think I gained weight this past year; I didn't take the Jeopardy contestant exam but that's only because it wasn't offered. I did, however, take the Millionaire test and passed that, so I consider this the only goal I actually met; I'm even more nervous in social situations now than I was a year ago and I didn't do much to step out of my comfort zone, though I did have a temp job for a little while; and I still haven't taken my telescope out of the box.

So with all that said, I'm going to make another list for 2008 but this time I want to try to go easy on myself.

1. floss nearly everyday
2. read 30 books and 20 short stories
3. get a job
4. play pub trivia
5. tryout for Jeopardy! when they have their online testing at the end of January
6. lose about 10-20 pounds
7. apply to be a freelance quiz author for NAQT
8. get back in touch with my best friend from high school and college
9. continue to work on my copyediting and proofreading skills

I think those are easier than I made them last year. Maybe this year I can complete 2 or even 3!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Well I just weighed myself and found out I'm not nearly as fat as I thought I was. I thought I weighed about 280 lbs and was afraid it was even higher but I "only" weigh 253 lbs. That's not too bad for someone 6'6''. So at the end of this year I want to be around 233-243 lbs.


----------



## msid321 (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

That's still a lot of books, but good luck with all of that!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i wanna gain wieght...cause i think im too little.....keep your mind on your list, you should be able to do it....i know ima try.....


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I think I remember from last year. I think you still did a lot regardless. You should be proud of yourself.

Anyway good luck with this years goals. And your right, just go easy with yourself.

Great! Hope you accomplish a lot of them. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for your support everyone :banana 

There's really not much to report other than I have been flossing everyday so far and I'm supposed to be starting this online grammar lab class on Monday. I want to try to keep this thread updated throughout the year even if I don't get much accomplished.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I guess I should update this thread. Last Monday I started taking this online grammar instruction course where they give you a bunch of exercises and you're supposed to complete them by the assigned date. The problem is that nothing is actually due until the class ends which is in March. So, me being me, I'm procrastinating on it. The instructor said that we should be spending about 10 hours a week on this stuff and I spent about 2 last week. I'm already way behind. 

The one thing I have been doing is flossing though that's probably the easiest of my goals. The other day I got an email from someone at this place where I worked before as a temp, proflowers.com, asking me if I want to come back to earn some extra money. They don't know that that would be the only money I'm earning. This is the same place where I applied to be a full time worker and even went to an interview but evidently I wasn't what they were looking for. I'll probably end up doing this again cause it's easy and money is money but I gotta keep looking for a full time job. 

I now know that the next online Jeopardy contestant exam is on January 31st for me. I've already registered so I'll be able to check that off the list. I'm worried I won't pass though cause I haven't been reviewing like in the past.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

It's just been confirmed that I'll be going back to proflowers in a couple weeks. I'll have to go through training again which kinda sucks but at least I'll have some money. :banana I really wish this was full time and not a temp assignment and I also feel bad cause I hadn't really been doing any serious job searching and had been feeling lazy. It's like I just sat back and waited for them to offer me another temp assignment. 

Over the next two months I'm going to be really busy. Besides this temp job, I'm still working on that grammar class and I have that Jeopardy test which just happens to coincide with my first training day at proflowers. Luckily, though, the training is in the morning and the test is in the evening. Then around the middle of March, I won't have anything to do anymore and I'll have to get serious about finding a full time job.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Here's another update. About a week ago I took and passed the online Jeopardy contestant exam! :clap So that knocks that one off the list. I've also been working for the past two weeks and hopefully I'll get hired on full time when my temp assignment is over. And I'm still working on those copyediting classes. I'm a little behind so I'm gonna have to work extra hard to catch up.


----------

